# Micromax Funbook pattern lock



## gursharan (Apr 20, 2012)

My Micro max Fun-book got pattern locked and now its asking me to lo-gin through Google account.Please let me know how do i connect to my Google account when the tablet at the very first place is not detecting my photon device.Please help me to unlock the device service centers in my area are unable to do anything


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a peculiar problem. Apparently it is very difficult to circumvent this. I read an article. Write to google about it. 

What message do you get when you attempt to input your google details?

FBI Can't Crack Android Pattern-Screen Lock | Threat Level | Wired.com


----------



## gursharan (Apr 23, 2012)

it says "too many patterns attempted please through Google account".But for that also I need to  login into the tablet to connect to internet.


----------



## TITAN (May 30, 2012)

gursharan said:


> it says "too many patterns attempted please through Google account".But for that also I need to  login into the tablet to connect to internet.


You got any solution of this problem ?

Please tell me as soon as you know about its solution


----------

